
A few ways to keep employees engaged and happy - obahareth
https://slackhq.com/a-few-ways-to-keep-employees-happy-and-engaged-ca89c30d6cc2?source=linkShare-214a57c9c1d3-1517940498
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: "Micromanage, micromanage, micromanage." Meh.

